# Fishfinder question



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

My lowrance i just bought has an issue caused by its dumb owner. I was fishing and when i put my trolling motor down, the transducer wire got between the metal on my trolling motor mount and it cut the wire almost in half. Is this something you can splice back together and it work good still or is this something i'm going to have to get a new transducer and wire for? 
 Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

jkenney20,
soundls like your unit is new, call lowrance.
ron


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

jkeeney20 said:


> My lowrance i just bought has an issue caused by its dumb owner. I was fishing and when i put my trolling motor down, the transducer wire got between the metal on my trolling motor mount and it cut the wire almost in half. Is this something you can splice back together and it work good still or is this something i'm going to have to get a new transducer and wire for?
> Thanks


If you're careful, you can splice it back together. I have, but i must not have done a very good job as it would work SOMETIMES. I bought a new transducer after a few aggrivatting trips out. And believe me, you're not the first or only one that that, has happened too, so dont beat yourself up about it.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

transducer wire. i have done the some thing. you have to be careful get inner wire and outer sheid mesh back together with not touching each other. it worked for me. i also cut my into on his trolling motor. that didnt work out so good. 
try it and see cant hurt anything.
gobie


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

jkeeney20 said:


> My lowrance i just bought has an issue caused by its dumb owner. I was fishing and when i put my trolling motor down, the transducer wire got between the metal on my trolling motor mount and it cut the wire almost in half. Is this something you can splice back together and it work good still or is this something i'm going to have to get a new transducer and wire for?
> Thanks


yes you will have to get a new one


----------

